# Index to Now Playing - TV Show Talk threads



## dswallow

Archive threads are no longer listed in this index, however a complete index for each show is available by clicking on the "full index" link next to each show title.

Visit http://www.2150.com/tcforum/nowplaying.asp to create a customized version of this index containing only the shows you are interested in. Once you've created your list, save a bookmark to the URL and you can return to it at any time, avoiding having to load this thread, which has become somewhat unwieldy because of the size of the index for all shows. You can also simply view the index for one show at a time without interfering with the list you create.

*(Miscellaneous - Index Later)*  full index

*(Movies)*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Stargate Continuum   started 7/31/2008 2:26:00 PM, 53 posts, 2340 views, last post on 4/8/2009 9:44:00 AM
    Stargate: Ark of Truth n/a at Amazon   started 11/27/2008 8:48:00 PM, 10 posts, 632 views, last post on 3/22/2009 6:17:00 PM

*The (White) Rapper Show*  full index

*1 vs. 100*  full index  imdb

*1,000 Places to See Before You Die*  full index

*10 Items or Less*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    New TBS 10 Items or Less   started 11/15/2006 5:49:00 PM, 25 posts, 1340 views, last post on 1/15/2009 8:40:00 AM

*10-8: Officers on Duty*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*13: Fear Is Real*  full index  epguides

*Show Discussion*
    13: Fear is Real skipped episode?   started 1/24/2009 7:12:00 PM, 6 posts, 324 views, last post on 1/26/2009 9:32:00 PM

*20 Good Years*  full index  epguides  imdb

*20/20*  full index  imdb

*21 Jump Street*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtorrents

*24*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Should we skip 24 S6? Poll (no spoilers)   started 5/22/2007 1:31:00 PM, 20 posts, 978 views, last post on 1/19/2009 7:44:00 PM

*Episode Discussion*
    S07E17: 24: Day 7: OAD 4/6/2009 midnight - 1am *spoilers*   started 4/6/2009 9:38:00 PM, 46 posts, 1126 views, last post on 4/10/2009 8:45:00 AM
    S07E16: 24: Day 7: OAD 3/30/2009 11PM - midnight *spoilers*   started 3/30/2009 9:09:00 PM, 70 posts, 1572 views, last post on 4/3/2009 1:04:00 PM
    S07E15: 24: Day 7: OAD 3/23/2009 10PM - 11PM *spoilers*   started 3/24/2009 12:03:00 AM, 39 posts, 1354 views, last post on 3/25/2009 1:21:00 PM
    S07E14: 24: Day 7: 3/16/2009 9PM - 10PM *spoilers*   started 3/16/2009 9:58:00 PM, 62 posts, 1869 views, last post on 3/21/2009 12:40:00 PM
    S07E13: 24: Day 7: OAD 3/9/2009 8PM - 9PM *spoilers*   started 3/9/2009 9:36:00 PM, 57 posts, 2094 views, last post on 3/14/2009 10:29:00 PM
   S07E12: 24: Day 7: OAD 3/2/2009 6PM - 7PM, 7PM - 8PM *spoilers*   started 3/2/2009 9:00:00 PM, 135 posts, 3301 views, last post on 3/11/2009 1:52:00 PM
    S07E10: 24 - 2/23/2009   started 2/24/2009 7:39:00 AM, 78 posts, 2047 views, last post on 3/1/2009 11:24:00 PM
    S07E09: 24 4-5 Pm 2/16   started 2/16/2009 10:27:00 PM, 21 posts, 778 views, last post on 2/18/2009 12:17:00 PM
    S07E08: 24 2/9/09   started 2/10/2009 8:18:00 AM, 73 posts, 2101 views, last post on 2/17/2009 10:55:00 AM
    S07E07: 24 - Day 7: 2:00-3:00 pm 2/2/09 - Spoilers   started 2/3/2009 12:17:00 PM, 84 posts, 2022 views, last post on 2/11/2009 2:01:00 PM
    S07E06: 24 - Day 7: 1:00-2:00 pm OAD 1/26/09 (spoilers)   started 1/27/2009 1:42:00 AM, 57 posts, 1711 views, last post on 2/1/2009 12:03:00 AM
    S07E05: 24 Day 7 1/19/09 12:00 PM - 01:00 PM   started 1/20/2009 1:41:00 AM, 38 posts, 1234 views, last post on 1/22/2009 9:29:00 AM
    S07E04: 24: Day 7: OAD 1/12/2009 10:00AM - 11AM, 11AM - 12NOON   started 1/12/2009 10:27:00 PM, 70 posts, 2106 views, last post on 1/17/2009 11:59:00 PM
   S07E02: 24 1/11/09   started 1/11/2009 9:28:00 PM, 123 posts, 3622 views, last post on 1/20/2009 2:53:00 PM
   24 Redemption 11/23/08   started 11/23/2008 11:14:00 PM, 105 posts, 3273 views, last post on 1/5/2009 3:33:00 PM

*The $25 Million Hoax*  full index

*3 lbs.*  full index  imdb

*30 Days*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*30 Minute Meals*  full index  imdb

*30 Rock*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    30 Rock, The Office renewed, Office spinoff gets premiere date.   started 1/16/2009 12:45:00 PM, 6 posts, 370 views, last post on 1/16/2009 11:46:00 PM

*Episode Discussion*
    S03E16: 30 Rock - "Apollo, Apollo" - 3/26/09   started 3/27/2009 9:34:00 AM, 31 posts, 1215 views, last post on 3/30/2009 9:14:00 PM
    S03E14: 30 Rock 03/12/2009 "The Funcooker"   started 3/13/2009 1:18:00 AM, 12 posts, 604 views, last post on 3/15/2009 3:02:00 AM
    S03E12: 30 Rock | 2/26/09 | Larry King   started 2/27/2009 8:07:00 AM, 25 posts, 933 views, last post on 3/12/2009 11:55:00 AM
    S03E11: 30 Rock - OAD 2/12/09 *spoilers*   started 2/13/2009 11:26:00 AM, 54 posts, 1674 views, last post on 2/19/2009 9:31:00 PM
    S03E09: 30 Rock - 1/22/2009 - spoilers   started 1/22/2009 10:29:00 PM, 28 posts, 1108 views, last post on 2/5/2009 8:56:00 PM
    S03E08: 30 Rock 1/15 "Flu Shot" *spoilers*   started 1/16/2009 4:10:00 PM, 12 posts, 690 views, last post on 1/20/2009 1:30:00 PM
    S03E07: 30 Rock - OAD: 1/8/09   started 1/9/2009 3:33:00 PM, 19 posts, 870 views, last post on 1/14/2009 9:22:00 PM

*The 4400*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*48 Hours*  full index  imdb

*60 Minutes*  full index  imdb

*The 70's House*  full index

*7th Heaven*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*8 Simple Rules*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*90210*  full index  epguides

*A Cook's Tour*  full index  imdb

*A Shot at Love with Tila Tequila*  full index  epguides

*Absolutely Fabulous*  full index  epguides

*Show Discussion*
    Ab Fab - American style?   started 1/24/2009 11:55:00 AM, 14 posts, 514 views, last post on 1/28/2009 9:00:00 AM

*The Academy*  full index

*According to Jim*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtorrents

*Action*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*The Addams Family*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr.*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Afro Samurai*  full index

*Age of Love*  full index

*Airline*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Airline UK*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Alaska Experiment*  full index  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    Alaska Experiment - 4/22/08 - * All Season Spoilers *   started 4/23/2008 10:31:00 AM, 86 posts, 4301 views, last post on 4/29/2009 5:00:00 PM

*ALF*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Alf's Hit Talk Show*  full index  imdb

*Alias*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Aliens in America*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*All My Children*  full index  imdb  tvtome

*Ally McBeal*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtorrents

*The Alternative*  full index

*The Amazing Race*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Cast of "The Amazing Race 14" Announced   started 1/26/2009 11:54:00 AM, 35 posts, 1446 views, last post on 2/15/2009 2:09:00 PM

*Episode Discussion*
    S14E07: Amazing Race - 3/29/09   started 3/29/2009 10:26:00 PM, 87 posts, 2276 views, last post on 4/1/2009 10:49:00 PM
    S14E06: The Amazing Race 3/22 *spoilers*   started 3/22/2009 11:49:00 PM, 35 posts, 1487 views, last post on 3/28/2009 5:30:00 PM
    S14E05: Amazing Race - 3/15/09   started 3/15/2009 9:47:00 PM, 60 posts, 2017 views, last post on 3/25/2009 11:20:00 PM
    S14E04: Amazing Race 3/8/09 SPOILERS   started 3/8/2009 8:47:00 PM, 70 posts, 2308 views, last post on 3/16/2009 1:48:00 PM
    S14E03: The Amazing Race 14 03/01/09 "I'm Not Wearing that Girl's Leotard!"   started 3/1/2009 9:54:00 PM, 79 posts, 2739 views, last post on 3/8/2009 11:06:00 PM
    S14E02: Amazing Race - 2/22/09   started 2/22/2009 9:39:00 PM, 71 posts, 2077 views, last post on 3/2/2009 7:04:00 PM
   S14E01: Amazing Race - 2/15/09   started 2/15/2009 9:31:00 PM, 107 posts, 3393 views, last post on 2/22/2009 12:03:00 PM

*The Amazing Race Asia*  full index  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
   The Amazing Race Asia   started 11/28/2006 2:34:00 PM, 105 posts, 6272 views, last post on 1/31/2009 12:27:00 AM

*The Amazing Screw-On Head*  full index  imdb

*Amazing Stories*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtorrents

*America at a Crossroads*  full index

*American Body Shop*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*American Candidate*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*American Casino*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*American Chopper*  full index  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*American Dad!*  full index  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*American Dreams*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*American Gladiators*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*American Gladiators (1989)*  full index  epguides

*American Gothic*  full index  epguides  imdb

*American Hot Rod*  full index  imdb

*American Idol*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*American Inventor*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtorrents

*America's Ballroom Challenge*  full index

*America's Funniest Home Videos*  full index  imdb

*America's Got Talent*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*America's Most Smartest Model*  full index

*America's Next Producer*  full index

*America's Next Top Model*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*America's Port*  full index

*America's Test Kitchen*  full index  imdb

*America's Toughest Jobs*  full index  epguides

*Amish in the City*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Anchorwoman*  full index  epguides

*Andromeda*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Andy Barker, P.I.*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*The Andy Griffith Show*  full index  epguides

*Andy Richter Controls The Universe*  full index  imdb  tvtome

*Angel*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Angel: The complete Series box set $55.99 Amazon Gold Box   started 2/26/2008 11:15:00 AM, 16 posts, 834 views, last post on 4/30/2009 3:22:00 AM

*Angela's Eyes*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Angriest Man in Suburbia*  full index  imdb

*Animaniacs*  full index  epguides  imdb

*Anonymous Rex*  full index  imdb  tvtome

*Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Apprentice*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Apprentice UK*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Apprentice: Martha Stewart*  full index  epguides

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Aquaman*  full index

*Are You Being Served?*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?*  full index  epguides

*Area 52*  full index

*Armed & Famous*  full index  epguides

*Army Wives*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Arrested Development*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Ashlee Simpson Show*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Assistant*  full index  tvtome

*At Home with the Braithwaites*  full index  imdb

*Atlas*  full index

*Attack of the Show*  full index  imdb

*Austin City Limits*  full index  epguides  imdb

*Australian Idol*  full index  imdb

*Australia's Next Top Model*  full index  tvtorrents

*Avatar: The Last Airbender*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Average Joe*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Ax Men*  full index  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Ax Men new season starts Monday 3/2   started 2/27/2009 11:45:00 PM, 7 posts, 364 views, last post on 4/27/2009 12:43:00 PM
    "Ax Men" could be the next "Ice Road Truckers"   started 3/8/2008 7:14:00 AM, 76 posts, 4189 views, last post on 1/25/2009 10:13:00 AM

*The Baby Borrowers*  full index  epguides

*Babylon 5*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
   Babylon 5 ENTIRE SERIES *spoilers*   started 7/7/2008 5:32:00 PM, 129 posts, 4156 views, last post on 4/28/2009 9:01:00 AM

*Episode Discussion*
    S05E04: Babylon 5, "A View From The Gallery", S05E04, OAD 2/11/98 *spoilers*   started 12/29/2008 8:53:00 PM, 5 posts, 241 views, last post on 1/2/2009 7:21:00 PM
    S05E03: Babylon 5, "The Paragon of Animals", S05E03, OAD 2/4/98 *spoilers*   started 12/26/2008 6:52:00 PM, 7 posts, 310 views, last post on 12/31/2008 11:01:00 AM
    S05E02: Babylon 5, "The Very Long Night of Londo Mollari", S05E02, OAD 1/28/98 *spoilers*   started 12/24/2008 7:13:00 PM, 16 posts, 436 views, last post on 2/4/2009 8:15:00 PM
    S05E01: Babylon 5, "No Compromises", S05E01, OAD 1/21/98 *spoilers*   started 12/22/2008 7:36:00 PM, 27 posts, 572 views, last post on 1/2/2009 2:07:00 PM
    S04E21: Babylon 5, "Rising Star", S04E21, OAD 10/20/97 *spoilers*   started 12/18/2008 8:20:00 PM, 24 posts, 524 views, last post on 12/30/2008 1:34:00 AM
    S04E21: Babylon 5, "The Desconstruction of Falling Stars", S04E21, OAD 10/27/97 *spoilers*   started 12/19/2008 8:59:00 PM, 7 posts, 342 views, last post on 12/29/2008 12:24:00 PM
    S01E06: Babylon 5, "Mind War", S01E06, OAD 3/2/94 *spoilers*   started 6/10/2008 1:47:00 PM, 59 posts, 1874 views, last post on 1/18/2009 10:49:00 AM

*The Bachelor*  full index  tvtome

*The Bachelorette*  full index  tvtome

*Back to You*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Bad Girls*  full index  tvtorrents

*Bad Girls Club*  full index  imdb

*The Bad Girls Road Trip*  full index

*Ban This Filth*  full index

*Band of Brothers*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Bands Reunited*  full index  imdb  tvtome

*Barney Miller*  full index  epguides

*The Batman*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Batman: The Brave and the Bold*  full index  epguides

*Battle for Ozzfest*  full index

*Battlefield Britain*  full index

*Battlestar Galactica*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Any possible outcome of Battlestar Galactica that won't leave you disappointed?   started 3/5/2009 2:44:00 PM, 29 posts, 826 views, last post on 3/9/2009 9:56:00 PM
    20 possible (depressing) endings to "Battlestar Galactica"   started 2/27/2009 2:37:00 PM, 13 posts, 724 views, last post on 3/3/2009 6:02:00 PM
    Battlestar Galatica: What if this had been the plan all along? (Spoilers for all eps)   started 3/2/2009 2:06:00 PM, 5 posts, 376 views, last post on 3/2/2009 5:36:00 PM
    "Battlestar Galactica's" 3-hour finale will air over 2 weeks   started 2/17/2009 1:44:00 PM, 11 posts, 554 views, last post on 2/18/2009 7:00:00 AM
    Battlestar Galactica's Richard Hatch on Zarek (Spoilers!)   started 2/7/2009 9:06:00 AM, 4 posts, 488 views, last post on 2/8/2009 12:09:00 PM
    Battlestar Galactica premiere will run 3 1/2 minutes long   started 1/13/2009 5:04:00 PM, 7 posts, 333 views, last post on 1/13/2009 10:33:00 PM
    "Battlestar Galactica" returns in one week   started 1/9/2009 12:13:00 PM, 10 posts, 573 views, last post on 1/13/2009 7:35:00 PM
    Amazon Unbox Gives A Free After-Christmas Web Gift To BATTLESTAR GALACTICA Fans!!   started 12/28/2008 3:09:00 AM, 9 posts, 780 views, last post on 1/9/2009 9:15:00 AM
    A sneak peek at the final episodes of Battlestar Galactica! - Spoilers-   started 1/6/2009 10:25:00 AM, 2 posts, 289 views, last post on 1/7/2009 12:46:00 AM
    Battlestar Galactica Question   started 6/10/2008 11:19:00 AM, 30 posts, 1739 views, last post on 1/5/2009 1:01:00 PM

*Episode Discussion*
   S04E21: Battlestar Galactica 3/20/2009 (S04E20/21) "Daybreak, Parts 2/3"   started 3/20/2009 11:11:00 PM, 560 posts, 14816 views, last post on 4/24/2009 11:56:00 AM
    S04E21: Battlestar Galactica Series Finale 3/20/09 "Daybreak"   started 3/20/2009 11:12:00 PM, 5 posts, 497 views, last post on 3/21/2009 11:13:00 PM
    S04E19: Battlestar Galactica 03/13/2009 "Daybreak"   started 3/13/2009 11:25:00 PM, 77 posts, 2884 views, last post on 3/20/2009 11:51:00 PM
    S04E18: Battlestar Galactica 03/06/2009 "Islanded in a Stream of Stars"   started 3/7/2009 12:26:00 AM, 95 posts, 2994 views, last post on 3/14/2009 5:29:00 AM
    S04E17: Battlestar Galactica 02/27/2009 "Someone to Watch Over Me"   started 2/27/2009 10:54:00 PM, 81 posts, 3266 views, last post on 3/6/2009 3:33:00 PM
    S04E16: Battlestar Galactica 02/20/09 "Deadlock"   started 2/20/2009 11:21:00 PM, 95 posts, 3116 views, last post on 2/25/2009 1:06:00 PM
   S04E15: Battlestar Galactica 2/13/09 "No Exit"   started 2/13/2009 10:38:00 PM, 175 posts, 5210 views, last post on 2/20/2009 11:09:00 PM
   S04E14: Battlestar Galactica 2/6/09 "Blood on the Scales"   started 2/6/2009 11:04:00 PM, 130 posts, 4374 views, last post on 2/13/2009 5:53:00 PM
    S04E13: Battlestar Galactica 01/30/09 "The Oath"   started 1/30/2009 11:12:00 PM, 93 posts, 3037 views, last post on 2/6/2009 10:52:00 PM
   S04E12: Battlestar Galactica 01/23/09 "The Disquiet That Follows My Soul"   started 1/23/2009 11:04:00 PM, 109 posts, 3521 views, last post on 2/2/2009 9:17:00 PM
   S04E11: Battlestar Galactia "Sometimes a Great Notion - 1/16/09   started 1/16/2009 11:06:00 PM, 145 posts, 5275 views, last post on 1/25/2009 6:58:00 PM
   S04E10: Battlestar Galactica 6/13/08 Revelations   started 6/13/2008 8:16:00 PM, 248 posts, 12207 views, last post on 1/6/2009 2:01:00 AM
    Battlestar Galactica: The Face of the Enemy - Webisodes   started 1/13/2009 4:42:00 PM, 11 posts, 524 views, last post on 1/17/2009 2:13:00 PM

*Announcements*
    Sci Fi Channel orders 'Battlestar' prequel 'Caprica'   started 12/2/2008 3:22:00 PM, 30 posts, 3184 views, last post on 2/6/2009 1:22:00 PM

*Other*
    SOAK Wanted: BSG   started 6/13/2008 1:14:00 PM, 50 posts, 2223 views, last post on 3/19/2009 3:14:00 PM

*Baywatch*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Bear in the Big Blue House*  full index

*Beauty and the Geek*  full index  tvtorrents

*Beavis and Butt-head*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Bedford Diaries*  full index  epguides

*Behind The Music*  full index  tvtome

*Being Bobby Brown*  full index

*The Benefactor*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Benny Hill*  full index

*Benson*  full index  epguides

*The Bernie Mac Show*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Best Week Ever*  full index  tvtome

*Beverly Hills 90210 (2008)*  full index  epguides

*The Big Bang Theory*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S02E11: Big Bang Theory 12/15/08   started 12/15/2008 9:47:00 PM, 96 posts, 4544 views, last post on 1/27/2009 11:09:00 AM
   S02E08: The Big Bang Theory 11/17/08 - "The Lizard-Spock Expansion"   started 11/17/2008 9:54:00 PM, 104 posts, 6581 views, last post on 1/29/2009 11:26:00 PM

*Big Brother*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Big Brother Australia*  full index  tvtorrents

*Big Brother UK*  full index  tvtorrents

*Big Day*  full index  epguides

*Big Love*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Big Shots*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*BIG!*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Biggest Loser*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
   S06: The Biggest Loser: Families, TBL S6 entire season thread *SPOILERS*   started 9/17/2008 12:08:00 PM, 387 posts, 16668 views, last post on 1/8/2009 3:58:00 PM

*The Bill Engvall Show*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Bionic Woman*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Black Books*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Black Donnellys*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Black Panther*  full index

*Black. White.*  full index  tvtorrents

*Blade*  full index  tvtorrents

*Blakes 7*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Blind Date*  full index

*Blind Justice*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Blood in the Wire*  full index

*Blood Ties*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Blow Out*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Blue Collar TV*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*The Bob Newhart Show*  full index  epguides

*Bobobo-bo Bo-Bobo*  full index

*Bodies*  full index

*Boiling Points*  full index  imdb  tvtome

*Bonanza*  full index  epguides

*Bonekickers*  full index

*Bones*  full index  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S04E11: Bones - OAD 11/26/08   started 11/27/2008 5:23:00 AM, 9 posts, 410 views, last post on 1/8/2009 2:15:00 AM

*The Bonnie Hunt Show*  full index  epguides

*Boohbah*  full index  tvtome

*The Book of Daniel*  full index  tvtorrents

*Boomtown*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Boondocks*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Boston Legal*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S05E13: Boston Legal 12/8/08 Final Episode   started 12/9/2008 9:36:00 AM, 41 posts, 1537 views, last post on 1/4/2009 3:51:00 PM
    S05E11: Boston Legal 12/1   started 12/3/2008 3:17:00 PM, 12 posts, 479 views, last post on 12/31/2008 9:01:00 PM

*Boston Public*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Bounty Girls: Miami*  full index

*Boy Meets Boy*  full index  imdb  tvtome

*Boy Meets World*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Brady Bunch*  full index  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Brainiac*  full index  tvtorrents

*Brat Camp*  full index  epguides

*Breaking Bad*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    AMC renews "Breaking Bad" for a 3rd season   started 4/2/2009 1:31:00 PM, 17 posts, 402 views, last post on 4/5/2009 4:32:00 PM
    AMC launches 'Breaking Bad' Webisodes   started 2/17/2009 8:09:00 AM, 0 posts, 170 views, last post on 2/17/2009 8:09:00 AM

*Breaking Bonaduce*  full index

*Bridezillas*  full index  epguides

*Brini Maxwell*  full index

*Britain's Got Talent*  full index  tvtorrents

*Britz*  full index

*Brotherhood*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Brotherhood   started 11/7/2008 10:50:00 AM, 13 posts, 501 views, last post on 2/13/2009 12:07:00 AM

*Brothers & Sisters*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Buck Rogers in the 25th Century*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Buffy: The Vampire Slayer*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Live Buffy Reunion Set for March   started 1/30/2008 1:59:00 AM, 58 posts, 3148 views, last post on 5/7/2009 7:39:00 PM

*Bug Juice*  full index  tvtome

*Bullrun*  full index  tvtorrents

*Burn Notice*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Business*  full index

*Caesars 24/7*  full index

*Californication*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Call for Help*  full index

*Campus Confidential*  full index

*Campus Ladies*  full index

*Canadian Idol*  full index

*Cane*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Can't Get a Date*  full index

*Canterbury's Law*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Caprica*  full index

*Announcements*
    Sci Fi Channel orders 'Battlestar' prequel 'Caprica'   started 12/2/2008 3:22:00 PM, 30 posts, 3184 views, last post on 2/6/2009 1:22:00 PM

*Captain Kangaroo*  full index

*Carlos Mencia*  full index

*Carnivale*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Carpoolers*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Carrier*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Carrier   started 4/23/2008 7:35:00 AM, 74 posts, 4190 views, last post on 1/23/2009 2:54:00 PM

*Cash Cab*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Cash cab anyone?   started 7/29/2006 5:35:00 PM, 69 posts, 3745 views, last post on 4/22/2009 2:40:00 AM

*Cash in the Attic*  full index

*Cashmere Mafia*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Casino*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Cathouse*  full index

*Cavemen*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Celebrity Apprentice*  full index

*Celebrity Blackjack*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Celebrity Charades*  full index

*Celebrity Circus*  full index  epguides

*Celebrity Duets*  full index  epguides

*Celebrity Fit Club*  full index  epguides

*Celebrity Paranormal Project*  full index

*Celebrity Poker Showdown*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew*  full index  tvtorrents

*Center of the Universe*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Chappelle's Show*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Charlie Jade*  full index  epguides

*Charmed*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Cheap Seats*  full index

*Cheaters*  full index

*Cheers*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Cho Show*  full index

*Chuck*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    "Chuck" on Chelsea   started 12/28/2008 1:32:00 PM, 10 posts, 611 views, last post on 12/29/2008 11:59:00 AM

*Episode Discussion*
    S02E06: Chuck 11/10/08 "Chuck vs. the Ex"   started 11/11/2008 6:34:00 AM, 83 posts, 3187 views, last post on 1/2/2009 8:07:00 PM

*Cities of the Underworld*  full index  epguides

*City Confidential*  full index  tvtome

*The Class*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Cleaner*  full index

*Close to Home*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Closer*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Club*  full index

*Clubhouse*  full index  imdb  tvtome

*Code Lyoko*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Colbert Report*  full index  tvtorrents

*Cold Case*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Cold Case Files*  full index  tvtome

*Cold Turkey*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Colonial House*  full index  imdb  tvtome

*Columbo*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Come to Papa*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Comeback*  full index

*Commander in Chief*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Committed*  full index  tvtome

*The Company*  full index

*Complete Savages*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Complex: Malibu*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Contender*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    The Contender is back...   started 12/30/2008 9:21:00 PM, 1 posts, 166 views, last post on 12/30/2008 9:28:00 PM

*Conviction*  full index  tvtorrents

*Conviction (2004)*  full index  epguides

*Cop Rock*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Cops*  full index  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
   COPS: Does TV get any better than this?   started 7/25/2007 8:11:00 AM, 195 posts, 8005 views, last post on 4/13/2009 6:54:00 AM

*Corkscrewed: The Wrath of Grapes*  full index

*Corner Gas*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
   Corner Gas -   started 11/19/2007 3:23:00 AM, 204 posts, 9240 views, last post on 4/9/2009 11:13:00 AM

*Coupling*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Courting Alex*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Cowboy Bebop*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Cowboy U*  full index

*Craft Corner Deathmatch*  full index

*Crank Yankers*  full index

*Creature Comforts*  full index  epguides

*Crime & Punishment*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Criminal Minds*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Criss Angel: Mindfreak*  full index  tvtorrents

*Crossballs*  full index  tvtome

*Crossfire*  full index

*Crossing Jordan*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Crumbs*  full index  epguides

*Crusoe*  full index  epguides

*CSI Academy*  full index

*CSI: Crime Scene Investigation*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    CSI after William Peterson (casting rumor)   started 8/6/2008 7:23:00 AM, 26 posts, 1479 views, last post on 4/14/2009 7:20:00 PM

*CSI: Miami*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*CSI: NY*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Cupid*  full index  epguides

*Curb Your Enthusiasm*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Cut*  full index

*Da Ali G Show*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Da Vinci's Inquest*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Daily Show*  full index  tvtorrents

*Dallas*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtorrents

*Dallas SWAT*  full index

*Damages*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Damages   started 7/3/2008 5:05:00 PM, 12 posts, 812 views, last post on 1/7/2009 4:17:00 PM

*Dance 360*  full index

*Dance War: Bruno vs. Carrie Ann*  full index  epguides

*Dancing with the Stars*  full index  tvtorrents

*Dangerous Women*  full index

*Dante's Cove*  full index

*Dark Angel*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Dateline*  full index

*The David Letterman Show*  full index  tvtome

*Dawson's Creek*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Day Break*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Days*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Days of our Lives*  full index  tvtome

*Show Discussion*
   Days of Our Lives - rants, spoilers, laughs   started 8/8/2005 10:12:00 PM, 634 posts, 35375 views, last post on 4/8/2009 2:30:00 AM

*Dead Like Me*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Dead Like Me May Be Coming Back As A Series!; The Movie's Filming Right Now!   started 7/6/2007 2:31:00 AM, 63 posts, 4721 views, last post on 6/5/2009 6:54:00 PM
    ?Dead Like Me: Life After Death - Leaked on Internet   started 2/5/2009 5:19:00 PM, 35 posts, 1321 views, last post on 3/1/2009 7:33:00 PM

*The Dead Zone*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Deadliest Catch*  full index  tvtorrents

*Deadwood*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Deal or No Deal*  full index

*Death Clock Metalocalypse*  full index

*Death Note*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Def Poetry Jam*  full index

*Degrassi: The Next Generation*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Dennis Miller*  full index

*Design Star*  full index

*Designed to Sell*  full index

*Desire: Table for Three*  full index  epguides

*Desperate Housewives*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Destination Truth*  full index  tvtorrents

*Dexter*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S03E12: Dexter - 12/14/08 - "Do You take Dexter Morgan"   started 12/14/2008 11:25:00 PM, 58 posts, 2143 views, last post on 2/20/2009 10:24:00 AM

*Dharma & Greg*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Digging for the Truth*  full index

*Dinner For Five*  full index  tvtome

*Dinner: Impossible*  full index

*Dinosaurs*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Dirt*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Dirty Jobs*  full index  tvtorrents

*Dirty Sexy Money*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Distraction*  full index

*The Division*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Do Not Disturb*  full index  epguides

*Doctor Who*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
  No new Doctor Who til summer, what will you do?   started 12/27/2006 2:53:00 PM, 126 posts, 7124 views, last post on 6/18/2009 1:40:00 PM
    Do you use closed captions when watching Doctor Who?   started 10/16/2006 3:58:00 PM, 71 posts, 3060 views, last post on 12/29/2008 5:52:00 PM

*Dog Bites Man*  full index  epguides

*The Dog Whisperer*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Dog: The Bounty Hunter*  full index  epguides

*Dollhouse*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Fewer commercials on two new Fox dramas   started 5/16/2008 5:45:00 PM, 30 posts, 1534 views, last post on 5/22/2009 2:34:00 AM

*Don't Forget the Lyrics*  full index  epguides

*Doodlebops*  full index

*Dr. 90210*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Dr. G: Medical Examiner*  full index  imdb

*Dr. Phil*  full index  imdb

*Dr. Vegas*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Drawn Together*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Dream House*  full index

*Dream Job*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Dresden Files*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Drew Carey Show*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Drew Carey's Green Screen Show*  full index  tvtome

*Drive*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Dukes of Hazzard*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Dungeons & Dragons*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Early Edition*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Earth 2*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Earth: Final Conflict*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*EastEnders*  full index  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Easy Money*  full index  epguides

*Ebert & Roeper*  full index  imdb

*Eco-challenge*  full index  tvtome

*Ed*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Ed vs. Spencer*  full index

*The Electric Company*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Hey You Guuuuuuuuuys! The Electric Company Returns!   started 8/21/2008 10:22:00 AM, 13 posts, 744 views, last post on 1/29/2009 1:43:00 PM

*Eleventh Hour*  full index  epguides

*Eli Stone*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Elimidate*  full index

*The Ellen DeGeneres Show*  full index

*The Ellen Show*  full index  tvtome

*Emily's Reasons Why Not*  full index  epguides

*Empire*  full index  epguides

*Enterprise*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Show Discussion*
    What happened to ST: Enterprise on HDNET?   started 6/16/2008 10:23:00 PM, 3 posts, 850 views, last post on 1/17/2009 2:50:00 PM

*Episode Discussion*
    S04E18: Enterprise In a Mirror, Darkly: part 1.......   started 5/8/2006 7:38:00 PM, 29 posts, 1560 views, last post on 5/21/2009 7:36:00 PM

*Entourage*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Equalizer*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*ER*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*E-Ring*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*ESPN: The Headlines*  full index

*Estate of Panic*  full index  epguides

*Eureka*  full index  tvtorrents

*Everest: Beyond the Limit*  full index

*Everwood*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Everybody Hates Chris*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Are You Watching "Everybody Hates Chris"?   started 2/27/2007 10:40:00 AM, 56 posts, 1801 views, last post on 5/14/2009 1:01:00 PM

*Everybody Loves Raymond*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Evidence*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Ex List*  full index  epguides

*Extras*  full index  tvtorrents

*Extreme Makeover: Home Edition*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Eyes*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Eyes of Nye*  full index

*Factory*  full index  epguides

*Faith Under Fire*  full index

*Faking It*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Fallen Angel*  full index

*Family Bonds*  full index

*Family Feud*  full index

*Family Guy*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Family Jewels*  full index

*Family Plots*  full index  epguides

*Family Ties*  full index  epguides

*Fantastic Four*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Fantastic Journey*  full index  epguides

*Farmer Wants a Wife*  full index  epguides

*Farscape*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Fashion House*  full index

*Fast, Inc.*  full index  tvtorrents

*Fastlane*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Fat Actress*  full index  tvtome

*Father of the Pride*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Fear Factor*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Fear Itself*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Feasting on Asphalt*  full index  tvtorrents

*Felicity*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Fifth Gear*  full index  tvtorrents

*Film Fakers*  full index

*Film School*  full index

*Fire Me Please!*  full index

*Firefly*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
   Serenity News!   started 4/12/2005 7:38:00 PM, 616 posts, 24802 views, last post on 2/11/2009 11:35:00 AM

*The First 48*  full index  tvtome

*Five Days*  full index  epguides

*The Fixer*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Flash*  full index  epguides

*Flash Gordon*  full index  tvtorrents

*Flashpoint*  full index  epguides

*The Flavor of Love*  full index  tvtorrents

*Flight of the Conchords*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Flintstones*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Flip This House*  full index

*Flipping Out*  full index  epguides

*Footballer's Wives*  full index

*For Love or Money*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Four Kings*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Foyle's War*  full index  epguides

*Frank TV*  full index  epguides

*Frasier*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Freakazoid*  full index  epguides

*Freaks and Geeks*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Show Discussion*
    Freaks And Geeks   started 5/22/2006 11:42:00 PM, 32 posts, 1746 views, last post on 12/30/2008 4:41:00 PM

*FreakyLinks*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Freddie*  full index  epguides

*Free Ride*  full index

*Friday the 13th: The Series*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Friday Night Lights*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Friday Night Lights question   started 12/29/2008 12:05:00 AM, 26 posts, 786 views, last post on 1/10/2009 2:39:00 PM

*Friends*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Fringe*  full index

*Frisky Dingo*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*From The Earth To The Moon*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Frontline*  full index

*Full House*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Fullmetal Alchemist*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Futurama*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Future Weapons*  full index  tvtorrents

*Galactica 1980*  full index  epguides

*The Game*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Gameplan*  full index

*Gargoyles*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Garth Marenghis Darkplace*  full index  epguides

*Gary Unmarried*  full index  epguides

*Gay, Straight or Taken?*  full index  imdb

*Gemini Division*  full index

*Gene Simmons Family Jewels*  full index

*General Hospital*  full index

*Show Discussion*
  General Hospital?   started 11/6/2006 7:51:00 PM, 723 posts, 34057 views, last post on 6/14/2009 9:49:00 PM

*Generation Kill*  full index  epguides

*George Lopez*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Ghost Hunters*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Ghost Hunters International*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Ghost of Faffner Hall*  full index  imdb

*Ghost Whisperer*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Gilligan's Island*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Gilmore Girls*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*God, the Devil and Bob*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Going Tribal*  full index  epguides

*The Golden Girls*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Golden Palace*  full index  epguides

*Gone Country*  full index  epguides

*The Gong Show*  full index

*Good Eats*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Good Morning America*  full index

*Gordon Ramsay's The F Word*  full index  tvtorrents

*Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares*  full index  tvtorrents

*Gossip Girl*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Anyone else still watching Gossip Girl?   started 11/20/2008 5:43:00 PM, 40 posts, 961 views, last post on 5/27/2009 3:16:00 PM

*Grace Under Fire*  full index  epguides

*The Graham Norton Effect*  full index

*Grand Designs*  full index  tvtorrents

*Grand Slam*  full index  imdb

*Grease: You're the One That I Want!*  full index  epguides

*Greatest American Dog*  full index  epguides

*The Greatest American Hero*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Greek*  full index  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    ABC axes "Kyle XY" while renewing "Greek" and "Lincoln Heights"   started 2/2/2009 6:34:00 PM, 15 posts, 588 views, last post on 3/9/2009 8:27:00 PM

*The Green Hornet*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Green Wing*  full index  tvtorrents

*Greg the Bunny*  full index  epguides

*Grey's Anatomy*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Grid*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Grosse Pointe*  full index  epguides  imdb

*Grounded For Life*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Growing Pains*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Growing Up Gotti*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Guiding Light*  full index

*The Handler*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Handy Manny*  full index  epguides

*Show Discussion*
    My first children's TV Question: Handy Manny   started 1/23/2008 9:27:00 PM, 32 posts, 2024 views, last post on 2/9/2009 3:29:00 PM

*Happy Days*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Happy Hour*  full index  epguides

*Hard Knocks*  full index  epguides

*The Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew Mysteries*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Hardy Boys with Parker Stevenson & Shaun Cassidy   started 4/17/2006 2:57:00 PM, 34 posts, 2054 views, last post on 2/10/2009 9:57:00 PM

*Harvey Birdman, Attorney At Law*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Haunted*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Hawaii*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Head Case*  full index

*Headcases*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Heartland*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Hee Haw*  full index

*Heist*  full index  epguides

*Hell's Kitchen*  full index  tvtorrents

*Help Me Help You*  full index  epguides

*Heroes*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Hex*  full index  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Hey Paula*  full index

*Hey! Spring of Trivia*  full index

*HGTV Design Star*  full index  imdb

*Hidden Palms*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*High School Confidential*  full index

*High School Reunion*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Higher Ground*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Hi-Jinx*  full index

*Hip Hop Poker*  full index

*History Detectives*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Hit Me Baby One More Time*  full index

*Hogan Knows Best*  full index  tvtorrents

*Hogan's Heroes*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Hole in the Wall*  full index

*Hollyoaks: In The City*  full index  epguides

*Hollywood Hold'em*  full index

*Holmes on Homes*  full index  tvtorrents

*Home & Away*  full index  tvtome

*Home Delivery*  full index

*Home Movies*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Homefront in the Garden*  full index

*Homeland Security USA*  full index  epguides

*Show Discussion*
    New reality series "Homeland Security USA"   started 12/7/2008 10:27:00 PM, 70 posts, 2386 views, last post on 2/27/2009 11:04:00 PM

*Homicide: Life on the Street*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Hooking Up*  full index

*Hope & Faith*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Hopkins*  full index  epguides

*Hotel Babylon*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*House*  full index  tvtorrents

*House Hunters*  full index  tvtome

*House of Carters*  full index

*House of Dreams*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*How Clean Is Your House?*  full index  tvtome

*How I Met Your Mother*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Alyson Hannigan Is Pregnant!   started 10/22/2008 2:56:00 PM, 65 posts, 2918 views, last post on 4/2/2009 10:14:00 AM

*How Much is Enough?*  full index

*How to Get the Guy*  full index  epguides

*How to Look Good Naked*  full index  epguides

*Huff*  full index  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Human Body: Pushing The Limits*  full index

*Human Weapon*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Hung*  full index

*Hustle*  full index  tvtorrents

*I Hate My Job*  full index

*I Love the 70's*  full index  tvtome

*I Love the 80's*  full index

*I Love the 90's*  full index  tvtome

*I Love New York*  full index

*I Married a Princess*  full index  tvtome

*I Pity the Fool*  full index

*I Survived a Japanese Game Show*  full index  epguides

*I Wanna Be A Hilton*  full index

*iCarly*  full index  epguides

*Ice Road Truckers*  full index  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    "Ax Men" could be the next "Ice Road Truckers"   started 3/8/2008 7:14:00 AM, 76 posts, 4189 views, last post on 1/25/2009 10:13:00 AM

*I'd Do Anything*  full index

*Identity*  full index  imdb

*Imagination Movers*  full index  epguides

*Impossible Heist*  full index

*In Case of Emergency*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*In Justice*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*In Plain Sight*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*In Treatment*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
   S01E01: In Treatment - 1/28/08   started 1/28/2008 11:46:00 PM, 43 posts, 1950 views, last post on 6/19/2009 8:43:00 AM

*Inconceivable*  full index  epguides

*Inked*  full index

*The Inside*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Inside the Actors Studio*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Inside the NFL*  full index

*Insomniac with Dave Attell*  full index  tvtome

*The Inspector Lynley Mysteries*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Intelligence*  full index  tvtorrents

*Intervention*  full index

*Into The West*  full index

*Invader Zim*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Invasion*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Invasion Iowa*  full index

*Iron Chef*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The IT Crowd*  full index  epguides

*Show Discussion*
    S03: The IT Crowd - Series 3 - started in U.K.   started 11/21/2008 10:24:00 PM, 15 posts, 562 views, last post on 6/11/2009 12:04:00 AM

*It Takes A Thief*  full index

*It's About Time*  full index  epguides

*It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*It's Complicated*  full index  epguides

*I've Got A Secret*  full index

*Jack & Bobby*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Jack's Big Music Show*  full index

*JAG*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Jake 2.0*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Jake Effect*  full index

*Jake in Progress*  full index  epguides

*Jane and the Dragon*  full index  imdb

*The Jeffersons*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Jekyll*  full index  tvtorrents

*Jeopardy*  full index

*Jeremiah*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Jericho*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Jetsons*  full index

*Joan of Arcadia*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Job*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Joe Schmo Show*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Show Discussion*
  Joe Schmo - Post-Show Discussion Thread   started 8/17/2004 11:58:00 PM, 460 posts, 34319 views, last post on 6/26/2009 5:35:00 PM

*Joey*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*John Adams*  full index  epguides

*John Doe*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*John from Cincinnati*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Jonathan Creek*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Jonny Zero*  full index  tvtome

*Journeyman*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Judging Amy*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Jump Cuts*  full index

*The Jury*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Just for Laughs*  full index

*Just Legal*  full index  epguides

*Just Shoot Me*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Justice*  full index  epguides

*Justice League Unlimited*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Juvies*  full index

*K Street*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Karen Sisco*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Kath & Kim*  full index  epguides

*Keen Eddie*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Kenny vs. Spenny*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Kept*  full index

*Kevin & Drew Unleashed*  full index

*Kevin Hill*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Kid Nation*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Kidnapped*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Kids in the Hall*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Kill Point*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Kill Reality*  full index

*Killer Instinct*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Kim Possible*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Kindred: the Embraced*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*King of the Hill*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*King of the Jungle*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The King of Queens*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
   Leah Rimini Fat!   started 1/13/2005 5:10:00 PM, 921 posts, 421066 views, last post on 5/1/2009 2:43:00 PM

*King of Vegas*  full index

*Kingdom Hospital*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Kitchen Confidential*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Kitchen Nightmares*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Knight Rider*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Knight School*  full index

*Knights of Prosperity*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtorrents

*The Koala Brothers*  full index  tvtome

*Kojak*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Kolchak: The Night Stalker*  full index  epguides

*Korgoth of Barbaria*  full index

*The Kumars at No. 42*  full index  tvtome

*K-Ville*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Kyle XY*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    ABC axes "Kyle XY" while renewing "Greek" and "Lincoln Heights"   started 2/2/2009 6:34:00 PM, 15 posts, 588 views, last post on 3/9/2009 8:27:00 PM

*The L Word*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*La Femme Nikita*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Laguna Beach*  full index

*The Lance Krall Show*  full index

*Land of the Lost*  full index  epguides

*Larry King*  full index

*Las Vegas*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Las Vegas Garden of Love*  full index

*Last Call with Carson Daly*  full index

*Last Comic Standing*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Last Exile*  full index  tvtome

*Last One Standing*  full index

*The Late Late Show*  full index

*Late Night with Conan O'Brien*  full index  tvtorrents

*Late Show*  full index  tvtorrents

*Law & Order*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Law & Order: Criminal Intent*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Law & Order: Special Victims Unit*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Law & Order: Trial By Jury*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Law Firm*  full index

*LAX*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*The League of Gentlemen*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Legend of the Seeker*  full index  epguides

*Episode Discussion*
    S01E03: Legend of the Seeker 11/08/08 "Bounty"   started 11/8/2008 9:20:00 PM, 17 posts, 674 views, last post on 1/20/2009 11:06:00 PM

*Legion of Super Heroes*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Less Than Perfect*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Let's Make a Deal*  full index

*Leverage*  full index  epguides

*Episode Discussion*
    S01E03: Leverage "The Two horse job" OAD 12/16/08   started 12/17/2008 10:22:00 AM, 14 posts, 651 views, last post on 1/6/2009 1:25:00 PM

*Lewis Black's Root of All Evil*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Lie Detector*  full index

*Life*  full index  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S02E12: Life 12/17/08 "Trapdoor"   started 12/18/2008 12:07:00 PM, 13 posts, 872 views, last post on 1/8/2009 1:23:00 AM

*Life As We Know It*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Life O' Luxury*  full index

*Life On A Stick*  full index

*Life on Mars*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Life on Mars (US)*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Life On Mars general discussion (season to date--may be spoilers)   started 10/31/2008 2:09:00 PM, 37 posts, 1507 views, last post on 1/18/2009 1:39:00 PM

*Lincoln Heights*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    ABC axes "Kyle XY" while renewing "Greek" and "Lincoln Heights"   started 2/2/2009 6:34:00 PM, 15 posts, 588 views, last post on 3/9/2009 8:27:00 PM

*Line of Fire*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Lipstick Jungle*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Listen Up*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Little Britain*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Little Britain USA*  full index  epguides

*Little People, Big World*  full index

*Live By Request*  full index

*Living with Ed*  full index  epguides

*Living with Fran*  full index  epguides

*Lobstermen: Jeopardy at Sea*  full index

*The Locator*  full index

*Locked Up Abroad*  full index

*Lois & Clark*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*London Ink*  full index  tvtorrents

*Lonesome Dove: The Outlaw Years*  full index  tvtome

*Long Way Round*  full index  tvtome

*The Loop*  full index  tvtorrents

*Lost*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Watch Two Cool Minutes of The LOST Season Premiere Now!!   started 12/3/2008 12:15:00 AM, 14 posts, 612 views, last post on 1/8/2009 5:19:00 PM
    Octagon Global Recruting / Dharma Initiative Email   started 6/19/2008 8:31:00 AM, 32 posts, 1852 views, last post on 12/30/2008 9:39:00 AM
    Yearbook Photos of Sun from "Lost"   started 12/26/2008 12:32:00 PM, 29 posts, 1273 views, last post on 12/28/2008 1:08:00 PM

*Episode Discussion*
   S03E13: Lost 3/21/2007 "The Man from Tallahassee" (spoilers)   started 3/21/2007 10:03:00 PM, 296 posts, 11605 views, last post on 3/31/2009 2:47:00 AM

*Lost (Reality)*  full index  imdb

*Lost in Space*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Lost Room*  full index  epguides

*Lost Worlds*  full index  tvtorrents

*Love Monkey*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Lovespring International*  full index

*Lucky Louie*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Lyon's Den*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Macgruder & Loud*  full index  epguides

*MacGyver*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Mad Men*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    AMC re-airs Mad Men S2 starting midnight next Sunday   started 2/28/2009 8:19:00 AM, 22 posts, 376 views, last post on 3/2/2009 4:06:00 PM

*Mad Money*  full index

*MAD TV*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Made*  full index

*Made in the USA*  full index

*Magnum, P.I.*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Malcolm in the Middle*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Man Caves*  full index

*Man vs. Wild*  full index  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Survivorman compared to Man vs. Wild   started 6/17/2007 4:10:00 PM, 42 posts, 2058 views, last post on 6/5/2009 2:34:00 PM

*Manhunt*  full index

*Manor House*  full index  tvtome

*The Mansion*  full index

*Married With Children*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Martha Stewart Show*  full index

*MASH*  full index

*Master Blasters*  full index

*Masters of Horror*  full index  tvtorrents

*Masters of Science Fiction*  full index  tvtorrents

*Match Game*  full index

*Maury Povich*  full index

*Max Headroom*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*McEnroe*  full index

*Meadowlands*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Medical Investigation*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Medium*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Meerkat Manor*  full index  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Meerkat Manor (whole season to date)   started 6/10/2006 3:04:00 PM, 58 posts, 4511 views, last post on 4/7/2009 2:40:00 PM

*Megas XLR*  full index  epguides

*Men Behaving Badly*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Men in Trees*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Mentalist*  full index  epguides

*Episode Discussion*
    S01E09: Mentalist OAD 12/2/08 Flame Red   started 12/7/2008 11:08:00 PM, 17 posts, 587 views, last post on 2/5/2009 6:34:00 PM

*Announcements*
    Mentalist - Full Season Pickup by CBS   started 10/15/2008 8:33:00 PM, 51 posts, 1914 views, last post on 2/13/2009 5:58:00 PM

*Merv Griffin's Crosswords*  full index

*Metalocalypse*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Method & Red*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*MI-5*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Announcements*
    MI-5 returns in September, new episodes   started 8/17/2006 1:39:00 PM, 36 posts, 1225 views, last post on 3/25/2009 3:43:00 PM

*Miami Ink*  full index  tvtorrents

*Miami Vice*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Middleman*  full index  epguides

*Show Discussion*
    Has The Middleman Been Canceled?   started 11/27/2008 7:11:00 PM, 27 posts, 1136 views, last post on 2/22/2009 9:56:00 AM

*Midnight Man*  full index

*The Midnight Special*  full index

*Midsomer Murders*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Mile High*  full index

*The Millionaire Inside*  full index

*Mind Control with Derren Brown*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Mind of Mencia*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Minor Accomplishments of Jackie Woodman*  full index

*Minoriteam*  full index

*Miracles*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Misfits of Science*  full index  tvtome

*Miss/Guided*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Missing*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Mission: Impossible (1966)*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Mister Sterling*  full index  epguides

*Modern Marvels*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Mole*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Moment of Truth*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Momma's Boys*  full index  epguides

*Episode Discussion*
    S01E03: Momma's Boys - OAD 12.22.2008   started 12/23/2008 9:35:00 AM, 11 posts, 487 views, last post on 12/29/2008 5:37:00 PM

*Mondo Magic*  full index  epguides

*Monk*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Announcements*
    Monk: coming back for eighth -- and final -- season   started 11/14/2008 11:07:00 PM, 13 posts, 728 views, last post on 2/5/2009 4:34:00 PM

*Monster Garage*  full index  tvtome

*Monster House*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*MonsterQuest*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Monty Python's Flying Circus*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Moonlight*  full index  tvtorrents

*Moonlighting*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Mork and Mindy*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Most Extreme Elimination Challenge*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Motormouth*  full index

*The Mountain*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*The Mullets*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Murder Prevention*  full index  epguides

*Mutant X*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*My Big Fat Obnoxious Boss*  full index  tvtome

*My Big Fat Obnoxious Fiance*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*My Big ******* Wedding*  full index

*My Boys*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*My Buddy Bill*  full index

*My Ex Life*  full index  imdb

*My Fair Brady*  full index

*My Fair Brady: We're Getting Married*  full index

*My Home 2.0*  full index

*My Kind of Town*  full index

*My Name Is Earl*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*My Own Worst Enemy*  full index  epguides

*Episode Discussion*
    S01E09: My Own Worst Enemy Finale   started 12/18/2008 6:40:00 PM, 42 posts, 1557 views, last post on 1/5/2009 6:21:00 PM

*My So-Called Life*  full index  epguides

*My Super Sweet 16*  full index

*My Two Dads*  full index  epguides

*Show Discussion*
    ?My Two Dads? is coming to DVD   started 3/3/2009 1:52:00 AM, 10 posts, 290 views, last post on 3/4/2009 4:02:00 PM

*MythBusters*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    It's Shark Week! Mythbusters Shark Week Special 2 - 7/27/08   started 7/28/2008 9:08:00 PM, 19 posts, 934 views, last post on 1/29/2009 5:12:00 PM

*Myths and Legends*  full index

*The Naked Archaeologist*  full index

*Nanny 911*  full index  tvtome

*Nashville*  full index  epguides

*Nashville Star*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*National Bingo Night*  full index

*NCIS*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The New Adventures of Old Christine*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*New Amsterdam*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The New Partridge Family*  full index

*Newlyweds: Nick and Jessica*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*NewsRadio*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Newsroom*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Next Action Star*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Next Best Thing*  full index

*The Next Great American Band*  full index  epguides

*The Next Great Champ*  full index  tvtome

*Night Stalker*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Nightmares & Dreamscapes*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Nighty Night*  full index  tvtome

*Nimrod Nation*  full index

*The Nine*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Nip/Tuck*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*No Angels*  full index  epguides

*No Opportunity Wasted*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Noah's Arc*  full index

*North Shore*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Northern Exposure*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Notes from the Underbelly*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Nova*  full index

*Nowhere Man*  full index  epguides

*Numb3rs*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*NYPD 24/7*  full index  tvtome

*NYPD Blue*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The O.C.*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*October Road*  full index  tvtorrents

*Odyssey 5*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Office (UK)*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Office (US)*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    30 Rock, The Office renewed, Office spinoff gets premiere date.   started 1/16/2009 12:45:00 PM, 6 posts, 370 views, last post on 1/16/2009 11:46:00 PM

*Oliver Beene*  full index  epguides

*On the Lot*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*On-Air with Ryan Seacrest*  full index  imdb

*The One*  full index

*One Tree Hill*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtorrents

*Opening Soon*  full index

*Opportunity Knocks*  full index  epguides

*Oprah*  full index

*Oprah's Big Give*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The O'Reilly Factor*  full index

*The Osbournes*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Our Friends in the North*  full index

*Our Thirties*  full index

*Out of Practice*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Outback Jack*  full index  tvtome

*The Outer Limits*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Over There*  full index  tvtorrents

*Overhaulin'*  full index  epguides

*Oz*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Pacific*  full index

*Painkiller Jane*  full index  tvtorrents

*Pants Off Dance Off*  full index

*The Paper Chase*  full index

*Paradise Hotel*  full index  epguides

*Party of Five*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Pasadena*  full index  epguides

*Passions*  full index

*Pee Wee's Playhouse*  full index

*Peep Show*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Penn & Teller: ********!*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*People's Court*  full index

*Perfect Proposal*  full index

*Petticoat Junction*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Phenomenon*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Phineas and Ferb*  full index  epguides

*Show Discussion*
    Phineas and Ferb: How have I missed this show until now?   started 9/29/2008 3:23:00 PM, 12 posts, 473 views, last post on 5/13/2009 8:38:00 PM

*Picket Fences*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Pimp My Ride*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Pinks*  full index

*Pirate Master*  full index

*Playing It Straight*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Playing It Straight (UK)*  full index  tvtome

*Point Pleasant*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Pop Up Video*  full index  imdb

*The Power of 10*  full index

*The Practice*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Presidio Med*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Pretender*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Price Is Right*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Reminder: Drew starts Price is Right tomorrow   started 10/15/2007 6:47:00 PM, 42 posts, 2350 views, last post on 5/4/2009 11:41:00 AM

*Primeval*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Princes of Malibu*  full index  epguides

*Prison Break*  full index  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S04E16: Prison Break 12/22   started 12/23/2008 8:51:00 PM, 27 posts, 899 views, last post on 12/30/2008 5:30:00 PM
    S04E15: Prison Break 12/15   started 12/19/2008 2:11:00 PM, 7 posts, 466 views, last post on 1/6/2009 4:20:00 AM

*The Prisoner*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Private Practice*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Privileged*  full index  epguides

*Profit*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Project Greenlight*  full index

*Project Runway*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Proof Positive*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Pro's vs. Joe's*  full index

*Psych*  full index  tvtorrents

*Psychic Detectives*  full index  epguides

*Punk'd*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Pushing Daisies*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Pushing Daisies - Cancelled?   started 11/5/2008 3:50:00 PM, 88 posts, 4290 views, last post on 5/26/2009 12:55:00 PM

*Episode Discussion*
    S02E10: Pushing Daisies 12/17/08: "The Norwegians"   started 12/18/2008 4:17:00 AM, 28 posts, 1281 views, last post on 1/8/2009 11:04:00 AM

*The Pussycat Dolls Present: The Search for the Next Doll*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Quantum Leap*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Quarterlife*  full index  epguides

*Queens Supreme*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Queer As Folk*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Queer Eye for the Straight Guy*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Quintuplets*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Race to Dakar*  full index

*Raines*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Raising the Bar*  full index  epguides

*Announcements*
    'Saving Grace,' 'Raising the Bar' renewed !   started 9/17/2008 1:44:00 AM, 9 posts, 549 views, last post on 1/28/2009 10:15:00 AM

*Raising the Roofs*  full index

*Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Reading Rainbow*  full index  tvtome

*The Real Deal*  full index

*Real Estate Pros*  full index

*Show Discussion*
   What happened to The Real Estate Pros?   started 4/13/2008 10:21:00 AM, 10 posts, 1348 views, last post on 6/20/2009 8:44:00 AM

*The Real Gilligan's Island*  full index  tvtome

*The Real Hustle (US)*  full index  tvtorrents

*Real Sex*  full index

*Real Time with Bill Maher*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Real Wedding Crashers*  full index  epguides

*The Real World*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Real World/Road Rules Challenge*  full index  tvtorrents

*Reality Bites Back*  full index  epguides

*Reaper*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*The Rebel Billionaire: Branson's Quest for the Best*  full index  imdb  tvtome

*ReBoot*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Rebus*  full index  epguides

*The Red Green Show*  full index  tvtorrents

*Regency House*  full index

*Regency House Party*  full index

*ReGenesis*  full index  tvtorrents

*Related*  full index  epguides

*Relentless*  full index

*Ren & Stimpy*  full index

*Reno 911!*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Renovate My Family*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Rescue Me*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Restaurant*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Return of Jezebel James*  full index

*Reunion*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Revelations*  full index  tvtome

*Revenge of the Middle Aged Woman*  full index

*The Revolution*  full index

*The Riches*  full index  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Dale (the Riches) sure is showing up in a lot of shows these days   started 12/5/2008 1:43:00 PM, 16 posts, 484 views, last post on 2/6/2009 10:26:00 AM

*Rick & Steve: The Happiest Gay Couple*  full index

*Rides*  full index  epguides

*The Rifleman*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Ripper*  full index

*Road Rules*  full index  tvtome

*Roar*  full index  epguides

*Robin Hood*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Robinsons*  full index

*Robot Chicken*  full index  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S04E01: Robot Chicken 12/7/2008 "Help Me"   started 12/8/2008 7:31:00 PM, 10 posts, 533 views, last post on 2/2/2009 7:44:00 PM

*Rock the Cradle*  full index

*Rock of Love with Bret Michaels*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Rock Star*  full index  tvtorrents

*Rocko's Modern Life*  full index  tvtorrents

*Rodney*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Rogue Spooks*  full index

*Rolie Polie Olie*  full index

*Rome*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Roseanne*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Roswell*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Rough Science*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Ruby*  full index  epguides

*Rules of Engagement*  full index  tvtorrents

*Runaway*  full index  epguides

*Samantha Who?*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S01E01: Samantha Who? Pilot   started 10/16/2007 8:13:00 AM, 51 posts, 2272 views, last post on 1/6/2009 9:51:00 PM

*Samurai Champloo*  full index

*Samurai Girl*  full index

*Sanctuary*  full index  epguides

*Sanford and Son*  full index  epguides

*The Sarah Jane Smith Adventures*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Sarah Silverman Program*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Saturday Night Live*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Saved*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Saved by the Bell*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Saving Grace*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Announcements*
    'Saving Grace,' 'Raising the Bar' renewed !   started 9/17/2008 1:44:00 AM, 9 posts, 549 views, last post on 1/28/2009 10:15:00 AM

*Saxondale*  full index  tvtorrents

*Scare Tactics*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Scholar*  full index  epguides

*Scott Baio is 46 and Pregnant*  full index

*Scream Play*  full index  tvtome

*Screen Savers*  full index

*Scrubs*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Scrubs on ABC   started 11/12/2008 4:26:00 PM, 64 posts, 2771 views, last post on 1/5/2009 1:58:00 AM

*Sea Patrol*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Sealab 2021*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*seaQuest DSV/2032*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Second City TV*  full index  tvtome

*Seconds to Disaster*  full index

*Secret Diary of a Call Girl*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Secret Life of the American Teenager*  full index  epguides

*Show Discussion*
    Secret Life of the American Teenager   started 7/23/2008 6:30:00 PM, 21 posts, 1188 views, last post on 3/13/2009 10:37:00 AM

*Secret Millionaire*  full index  epguides

*Episode Discussion*
    S01E04: Secret Millionaire "Socialite Molly Shattuck" 12/17/08   started 12/20/2008 1:46:00 AM, 1 posts, 232 views, last post on 12/28/2008 12:22:00 PM

*Secret Talents of the Stars*  full index

*Seinfeld*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Seinfeld in HD on TBS   started 9/26/2008 4:24:00 PM, 22 posts, 1067 views, last post on 2/1/2009 11:35:00 AM

*Sesame Street*  full index

*Set for Life*  full index  imdb

*Seven Periods with Mr. Gormsby*  full index

*Sex and the City*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Sex Life*  full index

*ShakespeaRe-told*  full index

*Shameless*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Shameless   started 1/3/2005 9:47:00 PM, 17 posts, 2145 views, last post on 1/28/2009 9:16:00 PM

*Shark*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Shear Genius*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Shield*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Shipwrecked*  full index

*Shoot Me Baby, One More Time*  full index

*Shooting Sizemore*  full index

*Show Me The Money*  full index

*Showbiz Moms & Dads*  full index  tvtome

*Side Order of Life*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Significant Others*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Simple Life*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Simpsons*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Singing Bee*  full index  tvtorrents

*The Singles Table*  full index

*Six Degrees*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Six Feet Under*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Six Million Dollar Man*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Skate*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Skating with Celebrities*  full index  epguides

*Skin*  full index  epguides

*Skins*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Skyland*  full index

*Slacker Cats*  full index

*Sledge Hammer!*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Sleeper Cell*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Announcements*
    New Season of Sleeper Cell   started 4/4/2006 6:43:00 PM, 27 posts, 1725 views, last post on 4/23/2009 12:44:00 PM

*Sliders*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Slings & Arrows*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Smallville*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Smash Lab*  full index  tvtorrents

*Smith*  full index  epguides

*The Smoking Room*  full index  tvtome

*Snuffbox Blues*  full index

*So NoTORIous*  full index  epguides

*So You Think You Can Dance*  full index  tvtorrents

*So You Think You Can Dance (Australia)*  full index  tvtorrents

*So You Want To Be A Superhero?*  full index

*Solitary*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Solitary is back! (2.0)   started 1/28/2007 6:48:00 PM, 4 posts, 654 views, last post on 1/6/2009 11:14:00 AM

*Some of My Best Friends*  full index  epguides

*Sons & Daughters*  full index  epguides

*Sons of Anarchy*  full index  epguides

*Sons of Hollywood*  full index

*The Sopranos*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Soul Food*  full index  epguides

*The Soup*  full index  tvtorrents

*South Beach*  full index  epguides

*South of Nowhere*  full index  tvtorrents

*South Park*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Space: Above and Beyond*  full index  epguides

*Spaced*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Special Unit 2*  full index  epguides

*The Spectacular Spider-Man*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Speed Racer*  full index  epguides

*Speeders*  full index

*Spider-Man*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*SpongeBob SquarePants*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Sports Illustrated Model Search*  full index

*Sports Night*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*SportsCenter*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Best of "This is Sportscenter" on ESPN   started 12/27/2008 9:06:00 PM, 2 posts, 323 views, last post on 12/28/2008 11:29:00 AM

*Springer Hustle*  full index

*Spy Game*  full index  epguides

*Spying on Myself*  full index

*Stacked*  full index  tvtorrents

*Standoff*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Star Trek*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
   Star Trek: The Original Series - with upgraded CG effects and new "corrections"   started 8/31/2006 8:45:00 AM, 425 posts, 26128 views, last post on 5/9/2009 4:13:00 PM

*Star Trek: The Animated Series*  full index  epguides

*Star Trek: Deep Space Nine*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Remembering The Worst TV Spoiler in Trek History   started 12/30/2008 8:34:00 PM, 26 posts, 1429 views, last post on 1/5/2009 12:14:00 AM

*Star Trek: The New Voyages*  full index

*Star Trek: The Next Generation*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Star Trek: Voyager*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Star Wars: Clone Wars*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Stargate SG-1*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Stargate -"The Ark of Truth"   started 12/26/2007 10:39:00 PM, 72 posts, 5541 views, last post on 3/29/2009 4:51:00 PM
    Stargate: Ark of Truth n/a at Amazon   started 11/27/2008 8:48:00 PM, 10 posts, 632 views, last post on 3/22/2009 6:17:00 PM

*Stargate: Atlantis*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Any channels replaying Stargate Atlantis?   started 1/26/2009 8:55:00 AM, 3 posts, 142 views, last post on 1/26/2009 2:27:00 PM

*Episode Discussion*
    S05E16: Stargate:Atlantis - 11/21/2008 - Brain Trust   started 11/22/2008 4:45:00 AM, 38 posts, 1533 views, last post on 2/2/2009 3:19:00 PM
    S05E07: Stargate Atlantis 09/05/2008 "Whispers"   started 9/5/2008 11:38:00 PM, 50 posts, 2335 views, last post on 1/14/2009 7:33:00 AM
    S05E05: Stargate Atlantis 08/15/2008 "Ghost in the Machine"   started 8/16/2008 12:09:00 AM, 38 posts, 1690 views, last post on 1/12/2009 10:32:00 PM
    S04E19: Stargate Atlantis "The Kindred Pt.. 2" - 2/29/08   started 2/29/2008 11:01:00 PM, 37 posts, 2008 views, last post on 1/5/2009 11:36:00 PM

*The Starlet*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Starter Wife*  full index  tvtorrents

*Starting Over*  full index  tvtome

*Starved*  full index  epguides

*The State*  full index  imdb

*State of Mind*  full index  epguides

*State Within*  full index  tvtorrents

*Static Shock*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Stella*  full index  epguides

*Step it Up and Dance*  full index  tvtorrents

*Still Standing*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Strange*  full index  epguides

*Strange Days at Blake Holsey High*  full index  epguides

*Strange Love*  full index  tvtome

*Street Patrol*  full index

*Show Discussion*
    Street Patrol   started 1/21/2008 2:25:00 PM, 2 posts, 366 views, last post on 4/23/2009 10:23:00 AM

*Street Time*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Strip Search*  full index

*Strong Medicine*  full index  epguides

*Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Studio 7*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Stunt Junkies*  full index

*Summer Heights High*  full index  epguides

*Summerland*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome

*Sunrise Earth*  full index

*Sunset Beach*  full index

*Supergroup*  full index

*Supernanny*  full index  epguides

*Supernatural*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Superstar USA*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Surface*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Surreal Life*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Survival of the Richest*  full index  epguides

*Survivor*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Survivorman*  full index  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Survivorman compared to Man vs. Wild   started 6/17/2007 4:10:00 PM, 42 posts, 2058 views, last post on 6/5/2009 2:34:00 PM
    Survivorman is back   started 11/17/2008 11:01:00 AM, 10 posts, 613 views, last post on 12/28/2008 2:16:00 PM

*The Swan*  full index  tvtome

*Swinging*  full index

*Swingtown*  full index  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S01E13: Swingtown 9/5 Season Finale   started 9/6/2008 4:37:00 PM, 34 posts, 1604 views, last post on 1/14/2009 5:54:00 PM

*The Takedown*  full index

*Taken*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Tales from the Darkside*  full index  epguides

*Tarzan*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Taxi*  full index  epguides

*Teachers*  full index  tvtorrents

*Tech Live*  full index

*Teen Titans*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Tell Me You Love Me*  full index  epguides

*Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S02E13: Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles - 12/15/08 - Earthlings Welcome Here   started 12/16/2008 9:10:00 AM, 79 posts, 3070 views, last post on 1/2/2009 12:02:00 PM

*Testees*  full index  epguides

*Texas Ranch House*  full index

*Thank God You're Here*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*That 70's Show*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Thick of It*  full index

*Thief*  full index

*Things I Hate About You*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Third Rock from the Sun*  full index

*Third Watch*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*This American Life*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*This Old House*  full index  tvtome

*This Space for Rent*  full index

*Thomas The Tank Engine & Friends*  full index  tvtome

*Three Moons Over Milford*  full index  epguides

*Three's Company*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Threshold*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*ThunderCats*  full index  epguides

*The Tick*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Tick (1994)*  full index  epguides

*Til Death*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Tilt*  full index  tvtorrents

*Tim and Eric Awesome Show, Great Job!*  full index  epguides

*Time Trax*  full index  epguides

*The Time Tunnel*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Time Warp*  full index

*Titus*  full index  epguides

*The Today Show*  full index

*The Tonight Show with Jay Leno*  full index  tvtorrents

*Too Close For Comfort*  full index  tvtome

*Too Late with Adam Carolla*  full index

*Top Chef*  full index  tvtorrents

*Top Design*  full index  tvtorrents

*Top Gear*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Torchwood*  full index  tvtorrents

*Total Recall 2070*  full index  epguides

*Totally Obsessed*  full index  tvtome

*Touched by an Angel*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Touching Evil*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Tough Crowd*  full index

*Tourgasm*  full index

*Tracker*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Tracy Ullman's State of the Union*  full index  epguides

*Trading Spaces*  full index  tvtome

*Trading Spouses*  full index  tvtome

*Episode Discussion*
    S03E01: Trading Spouses 10/20 Martin/Shatz   started 10/21/2006 8:32:00 PM, 13 posts, 1908 views, last post on 4/15/2009 3:51:00 AM

*Trail Mix*  full index

*Trailer Park Boys*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Transformers Cybertron*  full index  epguides

*Traveler*  full index  tvtorrents

*Treasure Hunters*  full index  tvtorrents

*Tremors*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Tribe*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Tripping the Rift*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Tru Calling*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Trucks*  full index  tvtome

*True Blood*  full index

*True Life*  full index  tvtome

*The Tudors*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    S02: The Tudors Season 2: Am I the only one watching this?   started 4/22/2008 8:58:00 PM, 42 posts, 2758 views, last post on 3/8/2009 7:14:00 PM

*Twilight Zone*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Twin Peaks*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Two and a Half Men*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*The Two Coreys*  full index  epguides

*Two Guys and a Girl*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Tying the Knot: The Wedding of Melissa Joan Hart*  full index  tvtome

*Ugly Betty*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Ultimate Fighter*  full index  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    Ufc 92   started 12/27/2008 11:53:00 PM, 29 posts, 665 views, last post on 1/6/2009 10:46:00 AM

*Ultimate Film Fanatic*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Ultimate Force*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Ultimate Love Test*  full index  tvtome

*Unan1mous*  full index  epguides

*Underbelly*  full index  tvtorrents

*Underfunded*  full index  imdb

*Unhitched*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Unit*  full index  tvtorrents

*Unscripted*  full index  tvtome

*V*  full index  tvtome

*Show Discussion*
    ABC orders pilot for a reboot of V, the 1980s alien-invasion series   started 1/26/2009 6:36:00 PM, 7 posts, 476 views, last post on 1/27/2009 1:35:00 PM

*Vanished*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Venture Bros.*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    S04: Venture Brothers Season Four   started 8/24/2008 8:12:00 PM, 15 posts, 2923 views, last post on 5/9/2009 5:41:00 AM

*Veronica Mars*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
  That Veronica Mars...she's pretty hot.   started 12/28/2005 9:41:00 PM, 396 posts, 40991 views, last post on 6/22/2009 2:21:00 AM

*Episode Discussion*
   S02E11: Veronica Mars 1/25/2006 "Donut Run"   started 1/25/2006 10:02:00 PM, 118 posts, 6021 views, last post on 5/12/2009 12:45:00 PM

*The Vicar of Dibley*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The View*  full index

*Viva Blackpool*  full index

*Viva La Bam*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Viva Laughlin*  full index  epguides

*Voyagers!*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*W.I.T.C.H.*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Waking the Dead*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Walker, Texas Ranger*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Wanna Bet?*  full index  epguides

*Wanted*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The War at Home*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*War of the Worlds*  full index  imdb

*Waterloo Road*  full index

*The Wedding Bells*  full index  epguides

*Weeds*  full index  imdb  tvtorrents

*Episode Discussion*
    S04E13: Weeds - 9/15 - Season 4 Finale - Spoilers   started 9/16/2008 11:53:00 AM, 15 posts, 980 views, last post on 3/8/2009 7:17:00 PM

*Weird Science*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Welcome to The Captain*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The West Wing*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*What About Brian*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*What I Hate About You*  full index

*What I Like About You*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*What's My Line?*  full index

*What's Your Trip?*  full index

*Wheel of Fortune*  full index

*While You Were Out*  full index  tvtome

*Whistler*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Who Dares Wins*  full index  tvtome

*Who Wants to Be a Millionaire*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Who Wants to Be a Superhero?*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Whoopi*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Who's Your Daddy?*  full index

*Whose Line Is It Anyway?*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Wickedly Perfect*  full index  tvtome

*Wife Swap*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Wildfire*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Will*  full index  tvtome

*Will & Grace*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Windfall*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Wing Nuts*  full index

*Wings*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Winner*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Wipeout*  full index  epguides

*Show Discussion*
    Wipeout specials on Super Bowl Sunday   started 12/9/2008 8:32:00 PM, 16 posts, 880 views, last post on 2/2/2009 11:07:00 PM

*The Wire*  full index  epguides  imdb  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Wire in the Blood*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Wire to Wire*  full index

*Wiseguy*  full index  epguides

*Witchblade*  full index  epguides

*Without A Trace*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Show Discussion*
    Without a Trace question - ancient history   started 12/28/2008 10:03:00 PM, 13 posts, 450 views, last post on 12/30/2008 8:20:00 PM

*Wizard's First Rule*  full index

*WKRP in Cincinnati*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*Wolf Lake*  full index  epguides

*Wolf's Rain*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Women's Murder Club*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Wonder Pets*  full index  tvtorrents

*Wonder Woman*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

*The Wonder Years*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Wonderfalls*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Wonderland*  full index  epguides

*Work Out*  full index  tvtorrents

*World Series of Poker*  full index  tvtorrents

*World Series of Pop Culture*  full index

*Worst Week*  full index  epguides

*The Worst Week of My Life*  full index  tvtome

*The X Files*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*Yes, Dear*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*Young Blades*  full index  epguides  tvtome

*The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles*  full index  epguides

*The Young Ones*  full index  epguides  tvtome  tvtorrents

*You've Got A Friend*  full index  tvtome

*Z Rock*  full index  epguides

*Zoey 101*  full index  epguides  tvtorrents

 Topic has 100 or more posts.
 Topic has had activity since 6/13/2009 8:40:03 AM.


----------



## Samsara

Most impressive. After your nap, could you elaborate on your tools and methods?

Samsara


----------



## zaknafein

Wow, someone needs to get out more. 

In all seriousness, thanks, that is most useful.


----------



## Warren

cool


----------



## newsposter

not sure if they will do it but may i cast the 1st vote for a sticky


----------



## TeeSee

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *not sure if they will do it but may i cast the 1st vote for a sticky  *


Seconded.

I would offer one suggestion. "The Apprentice", "The Batman", etc. should be alphabetized by the first word after "The" in the title. People might not know to look in the T's for those shows. Other than that, great job, Doug. Thanks.


----------



## murgatroyd

Very cool, Doug! 

I assume you're copying posts/views from the main page of the TV Show Talk forum? Aren't you asking to drive yourself nuts because that info is so volatile and will be obsolete the moment after you've copied it? 

May I suggest that the index show when the thread was started? It would be tedious to compile the info, since the Forum index doesn't show it, but once collected, the information doesn't change, and since it can't be seen readily via the forum software, IMHO it would be more interesting.

Jan


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by Samsara _
> *Most impressive. After your nap, could you elaborate on your tools and methods? *


A script collects information from the forum about threads and stores new threads and updates existing threads in an SQL database. I can schedule this to run periodically. I have a simple web application that presents each new thread to me to identify if it should be indexed and allows me to select the show, category and provide season/episode info. Finally another script generates the posting automatically (it even posts it for me).

I do the same for the Local HDTV Info & Reception forum at AVSForum -- we keep an index of official discussion threads by Nielsen DMA's: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?threadid=453241

So once I index a sufficient number of threads from the past, the only effort required is to keep up with new threads; all the collection of updated statistics about posts/views and the reposting of the index itself is automated and requires no human intervention.

The updating of info to add it to the index can be farmed out to any number of people, too, and the process allows the updated index to be generated on demand by any of them. There's still a little work to do to allow the index info to be changed -- I tend to just go into the database if I have to fix something right now. But it's only a matter of creating a couple web pages with some ways to search & edit entries in the database.

It's all written for IIS using ASP VBScript. The forum data is obtained using the MSXML2.ServerXMLHTTP object, as is the automatic updating of the post containing the index. The same VBScript code that scrapes forum data and generates the index posting was modified ever so slightly and also runs as a scheduled task using the cscript engine. The rest is just straightforward ASP and ADO/SQL stuff.


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by murgatroyd _
> *I assume you're copying posts/views from the main page of the TV Show Talk forum? Aren't you asking to drive yourself nuts because that info is so volatile and will be obsolete the moment after you've copied it? *


See my post immediately above; this is all automatied and updated regularly; yes it is always a snapshot from the time when the index post was generated, but once I have enough indexed, I'll have it run every 12 hours automatically. So new data about # posts and views and last post date will get updated regularly.

(Just to demonstrate; I just reran the script to collect new info and update the post).



> _Originally posted by murgatroyd _
> *May I suggest that the index show when the thread was started? It would be tedious to compile the info, since the Forum index doesn't show it, but once collected, the information doesn't change, and since it can't be seen readily via the forum software, IMHO it would be more interesting. *


I currently don't collect that since it'd require opening each thread, but since it is something that wouldn't change it really isn't a big deal to add. I'll just need to create a simple script to do this automatically when a given thread doesn't have the info and is in the index. I'll add it in the near future; it shouldn't be hard so it should be soon.

Because thread ID's are something I have now, I can provide threads in order of posting, though, even without the date they were created, if that would have some value. But the actual date probably would be more useful.


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by TeeSee _
> *I would offer one suggestion. "The Apprentice", "The Batman", etc. should be alphabetized by the first word after "The" in the title. People might not know to look in the T's for those shows. Other than that, great job, Doug. Thanks.  *


Yeah, I know... that bothered me too. Since this is generated using an SQL Query I just sort on the show name; I need to create a query that'll strip "The" from the show name to give me a temporary field to sort on instead so I can avoid the annoying look of "Apprentice, The", etc., and will look at doing that.


----------



## rhuntington3

Wow!


----------



## zaknafein

That IS impressive then. Nice work!


----------



## justapixel

Made this one a sticky.


----------



## Snappa77

Great job. THANK YOU. :up: :up:


----------



## KRS

Holy. Flurking. Snit.


----------



## Figaro

Most impressive. This does cause me to ponder two possibilities though. Either you do about as much actual work at your job as Peter Gibbons or you haven't been out much after work lately?


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by Figaro _
> *Most impressive. This does cause me to ponder two possibilities though. Either you do about as much actual work at your job as Peter Gibbons or you haven't been out much after work lately?  *


At various times over the weekend I was waiting either for paint or for joint compound to dry; this project occupied my down time. Now that the major part is working, though, it's just a matter of sitting in front of a web browser letting the app present unindexed threads along with its best-guess of what show it matches, I pick a category and enter a season/epsiode number if applicable, and press a button. Every now and then I press another button to update the posting in the forum. So completing the indexing is something I can work towards a few minutes at a time, whenever the urge hits.

I've reviewed just over 25% of the threads in the forum so far (which scares me considering the size of this index already); though have also done searches for specific current shows to index them more completely up front.

Avoiding a google search, who's Peter Gibbons?


----------



## dr_mal

Peter Gibbons is the hero of "Office Space" who after some relaxation hypno-therapy decides not to work any more because he doesn't like it.

Anyone who works in a cube farm should definitely see Office Space.


----------



## doom1701

Dude, you need to get yourself a girlfriend.


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by doom1701 _
> *Dude, you need to get yourself a girlfriend.  *


If I had one of those, I'd probably be indexing every forum I visit!


----------



## debtoine

Doug - 

Would it help if we all started to insert the Episode number, like you are doing now? Would that make the index easier? 

T


----------



## KRS

Doug - can you make one of these indexes for the Happy Hour: General Chit-Chat board?

Here are some section headings to get you started:

Bit-torrent
Celebrity deaths
Customer service
Gas prices
Happy Birthday
I'm going to [xx], can I get you anything
Is this stealing
Macintosh
Movie quotes
My new car
Parking stories
Poker
SOAK
Star Wars
Tipping
Videogames
Vonage
Who stays up this late
Wireless
YAMM


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by debtoine _
> *Would it help if we all started to insert the Episode number, like you are doing now? Would that make the index easier? *


It'd be a help saving the time needed to go look it up.


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by murgatroyd _
> *May I suggest that the index show when the thread was started? It would be tedious to compile the info, since the Forum index doesn't show it, but once collected, the information doesn't change, and since it can't be seen readily via the forum software, IMHO it would be more interesting. *


The thread starting date is now shown, and each section is now sorted by last post date (most recent first), except for the episode discussions which are sorted by season/episode first.


----------



## blueshoo

I feel the urge to go through and find episodes without threads so that one can be started with the line, "I can't believe no one's started a thread about this yet..."


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by blueshoo _
> *I feel the urge to go through and find episodes without threads so that one can be started with the line, "I can't believe no one's started a thread about this yet..." *


That's not necessarily the case -- I haven't indexed everything yet, and from glancing through the list of un-reviewed threads, there's a lot of missing episodes discussed that had various variations in spelling in the thread title which didn't get caught by some of the searches I did to try to fully index many of the series. I've reviewed only about 40% of the threads in the forum so far.


----------



## Jonathan_S

It looks like a minor manual correction needs to be made to one of the entries under Gilmore Girls. The thread for episode 5x04 originally incorrectly listed the episodes as 2x04. A moderator has corrected the title, but it is still being indexed in this thread as S02E04.


----------



## dswallow

> _Originally posted by Jonathan_S _
> *It looks like a minor manual correction needs to be made to one of the entries under Gilmore Girls. The thread for episode 5x04 originally incorrectly listed the episodes as 2x04. A moderator has corrected the title, but it is still being indexed in this thread as S02E04. *


 Thanks Jonathan; it's fixed and will appear correctly when everything's reposted in a few minutes.


----------



## grecorj

What a great list! Thanks, Doug!


----------



## dswallow

This index is becoming somewhat unwieldy. It might soon be time to prune some of it for the purposes of this thread since it's so large.

I've create a web page that lets you create a customized index just of the shows you're interested in:

http://www.2150.com/tcforum/nowplaying.asp

Add all the shows you're interested in regularly and you'll get a URL which you can bookmark and return to in the future. You can also view individual show indexes without interfering with your customized list.

If you have any suggestions for this, please let me know.

For example, a list of shows I created can be seen at: http://www.2150.com/tcforum/nowplay...-17-45-5-31-11-2-109-46-42-30-71-56-27-20-103


----------



## dr_mal

You rock, Doug. As useful as the first post in this thread is, I've been avoiding it lately since my casual-surfing-by-the-couch-PC takes forever to load the thread and render the page.

This is a great solution. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## bullitt

WOW! Thanks for the hard work.
 :up:


----------



## dswallow

This report is now updated and working with the new forum software.


----------



## kanexpo

nice work


----------



## Charon2

Great work. Once you get a chance you may want to replace TVTome with TV.com (I still morn the passing of TVTome).


----------



## dswallow

Charon2 said:


> Great work. Once you get a chance you may want to replace TVTome with TV.com (I still morn the passing of TVTome).


Yeah, I know... I hate tv.com; I'll probably dump it entirely and fix up all the IMDB references instead of finding the proper tv.com URL's for everything. epguides.com ultimately links to tv.com anyway.


----------



## Crrink

Just had to drop a not to say thank you for managing this thread.
I don't know why, but I've always had a hard time getting the search function at TCF to find what I'm looking for. This thread makes it a snap to find threads for shows I'm a few days or weeks behind on watching. Great resource.
Thanks for the time and work you've spent on this. I'll check out the web page you linked - sounds like it will make things even easier. :up::up::up:


----------



## Todd

How did I miss this thread until now, over a year later!?? Very cool Doug...


----------



## dswallow

Todd said:


> How did I miss this thread until now, over a year later!?? Very cool Doug...


Wow, 13 months. I can't believe I've been doing it this long. It doesn't feel like it at all.


----------



## splendid

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Neenahboy

I'd always wondered what this was, but never clicked on it before 

Awesome job, Doug!


----------



## WinBear

Amazing job, Doug! Thanks!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Doug, this is really cool and I'm sure has taken a ton of work. I really appreciate it.

Having said that, what is the best way to use it? Is there a way to go to that site, bookmark it with all the shows that you follow, and then have it sort through all of those based on most recent posting? If that were possible, I'd find it very useful as I could then follow all the threads that have to do with shows I watch and see when any of them have been added to. However, as it is, it seems that unless the show is very obscure or the episode is fairly old, it would be easier to find the thread in the regular Now Playing Forum. Am I just using it wrong? 

Also, is there a way to collapse the list so the page is relatively short and then it only has to load the information for the shows that you choose to expand? This would allow for collapsing of shows that are currently not airing or on hiatus, and also for collapsing of prior seasons of shows so that the list is not so humongous.

Any advice you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## dswallow

devdogaz said:


> Doug, this is really cool and I'm sure has taken a ton of work. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Having said that, what is the best way to use it? Is there a way to go to that site, bookmark it with all the shows that you follow, and then have it sort through all of those based on most recent posting? If that were possible, I'd find it very useful as I could then follow all the threads that have to do with shows I watch and see when any of them have been added to. However, as it is, it seems that unless the show is very obscure or the episode is fairly old, it would be easier to find the thread in the regular Now Playing Forum. Am I just using it wrong?
> 
> Also, is there a way to collapse the list so the page is relatively short and then it only has to load the information for the shows that you choose to expand? This would allow for collapsing of shows that are currently not airing or on hiatus, and also for collapsing of prior seasons of shows so that the list is not so humongous.
> 
> Any advice you can provide would be appreciated.


I hadn't thought of the idea of merging all the threads from shows you're interested in so as to give a single list in post or thread creation date order. Right now as you've seen you only have options to see them per-show, though you can create a personalized bookmark for all the shows you're interested in.

I've generally found I use it for a single show at a time myself -- usually I'll catch things in Now Playing since I do tend to watch pretty close to original air time and day, but once a shows isn't in the top 50 or so threads in the forum, I'll go to the index. So rather than keep a big bookmarked list of a lot of shows, just select the one show when I need to from the drop down.

I'll see if it's easy to make an option to see the most recent X days of threads all merged in a single list based on your selected shows.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Hey I just clicked on this for the first time. It's a real cool and quick way to focus on threads about shows you're interested in.

Very Googleish.

*thumbs up*


----------



## Bierboy

I just stumbled onto this, as well. I just bookmarked all my favorities shows.....OUTSTANDING WORK, Doug!! I give it :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Martha

Is this list not being updated anymore? I too found it very useful.


----------



## dswallow

Martha said:


> Is this list not being updated anymore? I too found it very useful.


Sorry about that... a parsing problem was keeping the script from generating the posting update.

The link at the top of the post of the index is to a page where you can access data from the database directly; if the index post isn't updating in the future, you always can go to that page and look directly.

http://www.2150.com/tcforum/nowplaying.asp


----------



## zyzzx

Doug, I don't see any updates after about 5/5. Is the script still running?


----------



## Mike20878

Didn't this used to be a sticky?


----------



## newsposter

lots of stickys went unstuck i think..glad i'm not the only one that noticed


----------



## dswallow

I can make it semi-sticky with an automatic post everytime it's updated...


----------



## newsposter

isn't there a term for posting i that manner? I wont say what i think it is because it's potentially offensive and i know it's not your intent 

wonder why they unstuck it? wouldn't it be a better use of resources just to stick it again


----------



## dswallow

newsposter said:


> wonder why they unstuck it? wouldn't it be a better use of resources just to stick it again


...still wondering...


----------



## dswallow

dswallow said:


> ...still wondering...


Still no word, and I even tried contacting a moderator about it via Report This Post.


----------



## jschuur

I PM'd David Bott to get my '2006/7 premier dates for premium cable scripted shows' thread made sticky earlier this year and heard back from him almost immediately. Shall we send messages on your behalf, supporting your thread?


----------



## Mike20878

Everything seemed to get unstuck the same time they posted the warning about posting copyrighted material.


----------



## Mike20878

Bump and another sticky request!


----------



## dswallow

Yes, it's still here.


----------



## Mike20878

Obviously no one who matters is watching this thread, so how do we get someone's attention to make it a sticky again?


----------



## dswallow

Just one week away from the TWO YEAR anniversary of starting this. Time sure flies.


----------



## Silo24X

That's pretty hard to find something, but that's what ctrl + f is for. Thanks!


----------



## Dreaday

I saw Lincoln Heights the other day it is really really good! I think I might have to check it out every week!


----------



## dswallow

Someone pour some honey on me. I'm not sticky again!


----------



## dswallow

Still needing to be sticky again...


----------



## dswallow

I guess the walls around this place are so dirty nothing sticks easily anymore.


----------



## JohnB1000

Please sticky


----------



## newsposter

i almost feel bad for doug talking to himself all weekend...


----------



## cuongnet

What a great list! Thanks, Doug!


----------



## tony7777

That's not necessarily the case -- I haven't indexed everything yet, and from glancing through the list of un-reviewed threads, there's a lot of missing episodes discussed that had various variations in spelling in the thread title


----------



## Mike20878

tony7777 said:


> That's not necessarily the case -- I haven't indexed everything yet, and from glancing through the list of un-reviewed threads, there's a lot of missing episodes discussed that had various variations in spelling in the thread title


What are you talking about?


----------



## teknikel

Doug,

Not sure how you did it (and I guess I don't need to) but thanx. I love being able to watch old shows and read the threads about them. I more of lurker, so it really works for me.


----------



## Mike20878

Has the index stopped being updated? I don't see the last few Lost episode threads.


----------



## dswallow

Mike20878 said:


> Has the index stopped being updated? I don't see the last few Lost episode threads.


I've just slowed down, as has the number of new shows aired; people keep not including season/episode numbers in thread titles so when there's an abundance of things I have to look up, I'm not particularly in a hurry to bother. I get to it every couple of weeks. When things pick up, I'll be more timely. It's just tiresome right now, especially with all the realicrap stuff I have to look up.

Usually when I notice a thread where someone has been considerate and included the season/episode info, I run through the index update pretty quickly. Hint Hint.


----------



## Mike20878

dswallow said:


> I've just slowed down, as has the number of new shows aired; people keep not including season/episode numbers in thread titles so when there's an abundance of things I have to look up, I'm not particularly in a hurry to bother. I get to it every couple of weeks. When things pick up, I'll be more timely. It's just tiresome right now, especially with all the realicrap stuff I have to look up.
> 
> Usually when I notice a thread where someone has been considerate and included the season/episode info, I run through the index update pretty quickly. Hint Hint.


And here I thought it was automated...


----------



## dswallow

Mike20878 said:


> And here I thought it was automated...


The data collection process and thread posting process is automated, but it requires a manual review of the collected, unindexed threads to place them in the proper category and assign appropriate season/episode info.

So basically every one in awhile I go to a web page that presents each unindexed new thread and I select a show, type of thread, and season/episode info for it and click a button. From then on everything else about listing that thread in the index is automated. Just that initial categorization isn't.


----------



## Sherminator

Hey Doug, is it possible (and not upsetting a certain someone) to index UK General Chit Chat for TV show threads posted there?


----------



## dswallow

Sherminator said:


> Hey Doug, is it possible (and not upsetting a certain someone) to index UK General Chit Chat for TV show threads posted there?


Yeah, I've been meaning to do that ever since the powers that be made that stupid decision. There's just so much non-TV-related stuff there I probably just need a way to selectively choose threads to incorporate into the index. Should be simple enough; maybe Sunday I'll take some time and work it out.


----------



## Dubbadown

What's going on with not being able to access the Full Index? "Personal attacks supported by the Moderator"? What's that all about?


----------



## sieglinde

LOL!!! What?


----------



## Dubbadown

Ok, it looks like its working now, but for about a week, any time I tried to bring up the full index of BSG shows, I was getting the error message about the Mods. I was just wondering if anyone knew the scoop.


----------



## newsposter

did you do a screenshot? my guess is it had something to do with dougs vacation


----------

